# JWT turbo cams installed...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Just got done with the 20 minute break in!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

point of this isssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Point of this is that Tommy is a retard. That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Have you gotten a chance yet to dyno it? Feel a huge differents in power?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just got them in so no dyno yet. and still in the 100 mile gentle breakin in period so I haven't really gotten on it but it feels "meatier"... esp. in the midrange. Low end does have some gains too.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

James said:


> just got them in so no dyno yet. and still in the 100 mile gentle breakin in period so I haven't really gotten on it but it feels "meatier"... esp. in the midrange. Low end does have some gains too.


nicee


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

soooooounds great.... DYNO please..


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

what are the expected gains from those cams?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

same as Wes' car and Mike Youngs. will try to dyno.

ok let me say not QUITE the same but close to theirs...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Post some pictures of your car :thumbup:


----------

